# sierrascope?



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

can anyone say how much stiffer it is than the horrorscope.
i know its a bit stiffer in the middle cuz of the carbon X
but exactly how much stiffer like is it noticeable?
give me like a 1-10 on the horror and a 1-10 on the sierra.
thanks alot


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Its limited edition so I doubt anyone has ridden both of them. You might also want to check out the Ultra Fear FK. Its basically a horrorscope with Extreme construction, so a little stiffer and nicer base, etc.


----------



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

from messing around in the living room i'd have to say there is no noticeable diffrence in the flex


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

alright cuz im either going horrorscope with contacts or sierrascope with forces.


----------

